# What's the best mode to print in canvas?



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello everybody!

Let me explain this a little bit more... When sending the image to the lab to be printed on canvas, would it be better to provide an RGB or a CMYK file?
I remember a friend once told me to send a CMYK, but I don't remember why... Anyway, tried to search for the answer in older threads, but couldn't find anything. Hope it's not a re-post.

I believe they use a big HP printer (maybe a plotter, I don't know the actual difference)... Not sure if that helps to determine the image mode.

Thank you all in advance, and have a nice day! :thumbup:

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 12, 2011)

I would ask the lab techs.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, ask the lab what they want you to give them.

I think that most modern photo labs will prefer sRGB.  CMYK is something that a magazine/newspaper is more likely to request.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 12, 2011)

I generally use Bay Photo off my SmugMug account for prints.  I agree that sRGB is preferred, but contacting your lab and getting their printer profile is a first step.  Something else to consider is how to prepare your image for a wrapped canvas print.  Look here for some tips.......   

SmugMug | Preparing Photos for Canvas Prints


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2011)

Well... I called the lab and they said RGB is fine.
Thank you for the tips on the wrapped borders!

Have a nice day!


----------

